# QLD Rainforest scorpions care sheets



## Gecksta (May 5, 2011)

QLD Rainforest scorpions help plz 
(i was not sure were to put this)


----------



## sammy09 (May 5, 2011)

for many different opinions etc visit the Australian Invertebrate Forum


----------



## richoman_3 (May 5, 2011)

How many are you planning on keeping ?
One will go fine in a takeaway container. Have a few pieces of bark and rocks for a hide. The substrate should be cocopeat, since they arnt a burrowing species 3cm of sub is fine. feed them crickets, - about 1 - 2 crickets week and mist them aswell. they dont always feed when food is given. 
liocheles (rainforest scorps) can be kept together (same locale). Most Locales are dumped under liocheles waigiensis untill a further revision has been done. - thats why most ppl call them by their locale, eg. liocheles sp.Brisbane. 
Liocheles are a good starter scorp, they are the most placid aussie scorp, and rarely sting, so they can be handled (ofcourse there is still a risk).

heres my setup .
If you need anymore help let me know....


----------



## snakeluvver (May 6, 2011)

They also do well in a false bottom setup


----------

